# Very bad tummy problems and feeling sick



## Dylans mom (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi my son is type 1 since December last year, he seems to be getting a lot of stomach problems and feeling sick all the time any advise please


----------



## Inka (Nov 9, 2020)

Do you mean stomach pains or do you mean diarrhoea @Dylans mom?

When he was diagnosed, did he have a test for coeliac disease then or since?


----------



## Dylans mom (Nov 9, 2020)

Really bad stomach cramps, hes going to the toilet fine. But hes feeling so sick and cant cope with the pain. I've mentioned it to nurse and she is waiting for the consultant to get back in touch. I dont believe he had a coeliac test


----------



## helli (Nov 9, 2020)

What is his blood sugars like?
High blood sugars can cause stomach issues.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Nov 9, 2020)

Coeliac would be tested for on diagnosis and then at 1 year here so I would double check with your team as to whether he was tested. Presumably your annual check up is coming up so the blood test should get done then too which is faster than if you were to go through your GP to get a test.

It may help to keep a food diary and see if you can see a pattern.

How are his numbers? High glucose can be a factor and everyone has a different tolerance before they get symptoms.

If it’s not diet related then is it related to anxiety? There’s a lot of uncertainty in the world at the moment and he may be having trouble dealing with it. 

Poor kid. He’s going through a lot


----------



## Dylans mom (Nov 9, 2020)

helli said:


> What is his blood sugars like?
> High blood sugars can cause stomach issues.


His bloods are pretty good most of the time apart from the odd blip.


----------



## Dylans mom (Nov 9, 2020)

Thebearcametoo said:


> Coeliac would be tested for on diagnosis and then at 1 year here so I would double check with your team as to whether he was tested. Presumably your annual check up is coming up so the blood test should get done then too which is faster than if you were to go through your GP to get a test.
> 
> It may help to keep a food diary and see if you can see a pattern.
> 
> ...


His numbers are mostly fantastic with the odd blip , I've tried talking to him about anxiety and if it's any problems at school he has said no. He had 4 days off last week went back today and said it was so bad , I'm just at a loss and dont know what to do hate seeing him in pain all the time


----------



## Inka (Nov 9, 2020)

Definitely check about the coeliac test. That would be sensible to rule out. As well as stress, there’s ‘stomach migraine’ which is like colic. Could it be anything to do with his food and drink routine at school - ie is he rushed, or unable to use the toilet when he wants to?

Keeping a food diary is an excellent idea. I’d also add in ‘events’ eg rushing because late for school, late lunch, impending maths test, etc etc


----------



## Dylans mom (Nov 9, 2020)

Inka said:


> Definitely check about the coeliac test. That would be sensible to rule out. As well as stress, there’s ‘stomach migraine’ which is like colic. Could it be anything to do with his food and drink routine at school - ie is he rushed, or unable to use the toilet when he wants to?
> 
> Keeping a food diary is an excellent idea. I’d also add in ‘events’ eg rushing because late for school, late lunch, impending maths test, etc etc


I cant find anything about coeliac in his paper work , he is allowed to use the toilet when he wants and I'm not sure about feeling rushed. He has never liked school and he hasnt told anyone about his diabetes.  But more and more he keeps being in alot of pain


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Nov 9, 2020)

Has his GP had a look at him. Kids can have a grumbling appendix so it can be worth having him looked over.


----------



## Dylans mom (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm going to ring them in the morning but they are pretty hopeless if I'm honest. I've messaged his nurses again but it hasnt gone through so not sure if shes working. It's not all the time it's on and off too. I feel so helpless


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 9, 2020)

Sorry to hear about this @Dylans mom 

Hope you can get to the bottom of this - sounds very unpleasant for Dylan, and worrying for you. 

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 10, 2020)

The school absolutely HAVE to know - how on earth can they be expected to look after him if they don't know?  They have legal Duty of Care whilst he's there and should he or any other child happen to be taken ill whilst there they are legally liable.  They have to make sure he's able to test his BG without a drama any time he needs to and have his jab before lunch in a suitable place - ie NOT!! the toilets.


----------



## Inka (Nov 10, 2020)

I took it to mean the school knew but he was reluctant to tell any of his peers? 

If that’s so, perhaps the stress of holding on to a secret like that is contributing? Apart from the fact his friends should know so they can watch for hypos, they might also be able to give valuable support. The desire to hide his diabetes might be indicative of his feelings under the surface.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 10, 2020)

Is he being bullied by any chance?


----------



## Dylans mom (Nov 10, 2020)

trophywench said:


> The school absolutely HAVE to know - how on earth can they be expected to look after him if they don't know?  They have legal Duty of Care whilst he's there and should he or any other child happen to be taken ill whilst there they are legally liable.  They have to make sure he's able to test his BG without a drama any time he needs to and have his jab before lunch in a suitable place - ie NOT!! the toilets.


Of course the school know I'm not a complete idiot I meant he wont tell any children he doesnt trust or like any children enough to confide in them.


----------



## Dylans mom (Nov 10, 2020)

Inka said:


> I took it to mean the school knew but he was reluctant to tell any of his peers?
> 
> If that’s so, perhaps the stress of holding on to a secret like that is contributing? Apart from the fact his friends should know so they can watch for hypos, they might also be able to give valuable support. The desire to hide his diabetes might be indicative of his feelings under the surface.


Yes u was right its children he wont tell as he doesn't trust anyone or like anyone enough. He believes they will call him fat because most children's  perception is diabetes is for fat people.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 10, 2020)

Dylans mom said:


> Yes u was right its children he wont tell as he doesn't trust anyone or like anyone enough. He believes they will call him fat because most children's  perception is diabetes is for fat people.


I am afraid the media is to blame for some of the Diabetes =Fat shaming.


----------



## Dylans mom (Nov 10, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Is he being bullied by any chance?


No he would tell me. I've spoken to doctors this morning she seems to think its acid reflux ???? I dont think it is but will try the treatment and she said if no better they will call him in to feel his tummy and do blood tests


----------



## Dylans mom (Nov 10, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I am afraid the media is to blame for some of the Diabetes =Fat shaming.


I know it's awful especially as hes a teenager as well and he doesnt want to be classed as different and most kids are just cruel now a days.


----------



## Inka (Nov 10, 2020)

Dylans mom said:


> Yes u was right its children he wont tell as he doesn't trust anyone or like anyone enough. He believes they will call him fat because most children's  perception is diabetes is for fat people.



That’s sad - the not liking or trusting anyone enough. He might be right about the ‘fat’ thing but that’s just ignorance and lazy reporting by the media. I guess he’s the only one in the school with Type 1? When I tell people I have Type 1 diabetes, I usually give them a very brief explanation including the auto-immune bit.

Yes, I’ve noticed a surprising amount of ‘teasing’ aka nastiness in secondary schools. I don’t know if it’s a teen thing or if it’s actually got worse recently. If there’s an atmosphere like that at his school, then I get his reluctance to tell people. Perhaps that might change as he gets older.


----------



## Harpersmum (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi this may be a total coincidence but even before my daughters diagnosis she has ongoing tummy problems. Sometimes keeled over in pain. After pestering the gp time and time again and being told it was anything from constipation to a form of epilepsy?? she was finally diagnosed with severe stomach ulcers caused by a sitting infection in her intestines (which I believe to be the cause of her type1) She has since been tested for food intolerances also and turns out she has a sever intolerance to cows milk. So we carb count and have a free from diet! The joys!  x


----------



## trophywench (Dec 9, 2020)

Well viral gastric probs were though by some researchers to be a possible cause of T1 in 1972 cos I was cross examined about one of those I'd had in the February - but it's never yet been proved what actually does it, or how.


----------



## Dylans mom (Dec 10, 2020)

Harpersmum said:


> Hi this may be a total coincidence but even before my daughters diagnosis she has ongoing tummy problems. Sometimes keeled over in pain. After pestering the gp time and time again and being told it was anything from constipation to a form of epilepsy?? she was finally diagnosed with severe stomach ulcers caused by a sitting infection in her intestines (which I believe to be the cause of her type1) She has since been tested for food intolerances also and turns out she has a sever intolerance to cows milk. So we carb count and have a free from diet! The joys!  x


Hi we are waiting for an ultrasound appointment at the moment and poo sample results but they arent rushing themselves to be honest. Thank u for replying x


----------



## Harpersmum (Dec 10, 2020)

Dylans mom said:


> Hi we are waiting for an ultrasound appointment at the moment and poo sample results but they arent rushing themselves to be honest. Thank u for replying x


I hope you get some answers soon and your little one is feeling better. So keep me updated if issues turn out to be similar. Those tests are what finally revealed Harper s problems. But as well as you, unfortunately, it took a long time.


----------

